# Ink Drawing



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

One I managed to finish. Hopefully I 'll get the time to better this one.


__
https://flic.kr/p/362864686


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2007)

I like it, do you do much drawing Tone?

Greg


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Not that often. In between work and writing, I might have the inclination. I think that once I've finished a short film that's been on the back burner, I will think about writing a story to be turned into a graphic novel, as that would be a good test of what I can and can't draw. By the way, I'm glad you liked it - I used a brush, the way it used to be done.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

That is so coool. I like it.


----------



## Soma (Mar 29, 2006)

Thanks R :wink:


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2007)

I sense he?s reflecting on his life, just after doing something which made him feel disappointed and ashamed because he found it wasn?t enough?(revenge) while the driver of his car passes the local park it highlights a family having a pick?nic which is fill with warm and joy? something he once did and felt every week end till the revival gang wipe out his whole family?


----------

